# Anyone knowledgeable with OS US Amps install?



## wagonmaster (Jun 27, 2015)

I have a pair of old school US Amps USA-150 high current amps (2 power and ground, 2 40 amp fuses) I finally came across my second one. Wife said she threw it away because she dropped it and something broke off inside. Luckily she didn't.

Anyway, I am looking to use them in an install. I acquired a heat sink spacer for the pair, years ago off flebay. I am looking for anyone with knowledge of US Amps installs, that can tell me how to use the spacer. I cannot see how to place it. 

Thanks

Tim


----------



## bluesman1 (Mar 2, 2010)

I ran US AMPS for years. Both high current and high voltage models. But, can't help with the spacer. Never used the spacers. They did change the amp case/heatsink style from the early, more squared off models to later models that were more rounded off on the edges (and, a little wider I think). I assume that it's possible that you have amp connector/spacer for the older or newer model. I vaguely remember the spacers being available but again, I don't remember when. And it's been a long time. I haven't run US AMPS since the very early 2000's.


----------



## wagonmaster (Jun 27, 2015)

I did make sure that it was and is the proper spacer for the amps.

Tim


----------



## Zardnok (Feb 21, 2019)

My US Amps were quite old school and had serial numbers in the teens. They didn't make spacers for mine and I never used spacers for any other customers.


----------

